# Would you go to Six Flags by yourself?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

You want to do something other than stay home on July 4th, something different than you usually do, something you've been wanting to do for some time, but you don't have any friends. Here are some problems that can occur if you decide to go by yourself. Your chances of making friends in Six Flags or even having a friendly conversation with people you meet is unlikely, social anxiety and lack of social skills prevent you from doing this.


It's going to be awkward going by yourself- You will walk and notice everybody in a group, laughing, sharing food, etc... while you don't have anyone to talk to but yourself. Imagine being on the ride, the moment of excitement when the roller coaster is very high from the ground, laughing, screaming, etc... Everybody has someone to talk to while this is occurring, the people they came with, etc...

You might get caught- Laughing by yourself??? What would people think if they saw you laughing by yourself? Even worse, someone who knows you, from work, school, etc... might be there and ask you who you came with. Even if you said you came with people who are somewhere else at the time, chances are you will eventually see these people again and they will question you again OR WORSE- they want to meet these people.

You will enjoy Six Flags, but after this you will eventually feel more depressed than you usually are of the fact of the realization that you DON'T HAVE ANY FRIENDS.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I have been to amusement parks with my cousin. I actually wish I can go by myself because they always refuse to every rides I wanted and they didn't want to be left alone. :mum I don't care about other people as long as they don't try to talk to me or harm me. I would go alone if I could.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

I voted for both since I'm a jackass, but no, I absolutely would not go by myself. That would be more depressing than fun.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

More flags, more fun.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I probably wouldn't.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

A couple of years ago I probably wouldn't do something like that by myself, but I think I would now. I've trained myself over the past year or two to be less conscious about looking like a loner loser in public, and learned to embrace it. So I think I would go to an amusement park by myself.


----------



## theseshackles (Apr 23, 2011)

I would definitely go by myself if at the time I had no one to go with.

People are too busy enjoying themselves to give two s**ts about who came with who. Cmon!

I'd like to think people would be more open to casual conversation..."Girl: Woah, that was scary!" "You: Nah, it wasn't so bad."


----------



## anxcited (Jun 11, 2010)

Wear sunglasses so you won't get recognized. Big ones. Maybe people will assume that who ever you are going with doesn't like fast rides.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't. I can't imagine how horrifying it would be if I happened to run into an acquaintance or family member.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes I actually would do it if I had one nearby lol. I love scary rides and the only thing that would suck are the queues where others are laughing/joking/talking to pass the time but I'd take my ipod so I wouldn't feel bored. I'm not famous so why would anyone look twice at me? Does anyone really care? They aren't worrying about me so I'm not gonna worry about what some strangers are thinking who I'll never see again.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

No, there's no way I'd be able to enjoy myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I can barely go to the grocery store alone an amusement park would be a no go.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not the same without someone else there.

Happiness is best shared.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

It'd be kinda awkward riding on the rollercoasters with an empty seat next to you everytime. :/

And waiting in lines would be double boring, since you'd have no one to talk to.


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

Why would I go to six flags by myself...ride the rides and have the seat next to me always empty...? Well unless I happen to meet someone there


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've only been once. I was dragged Six Flags Great America in Gurnee IL back in the prior century by a woman.

I worried that roller coasters might make me nauseous. I found out they don't. Though I did find that they scare the hell out of me and I flat out refused to even try most of them.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

No. I'd find a child somewhere that I could take with me. Preferably a tall one so we could go on rides together.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I wouldn't mind going by myself. I prefer going to places like theme parks by myself anyway.


----------



## msbxa (Mar 24, 2011)

I would go by myself easily. 
The large majority of people I doubt would even notice that you are alone, nor would they probably even care. 

If you stay home and don't go, you are alone. If you go by yourself, you are also alone, but surrounded by many interesting things. 

I ask this: would you go by yourself to a place like this if you were the only person there? That is, there was no-one else around and it was totally empty except for you? If so, then why not just go when it is full of people? As I've said, most other people I doubt will even care. All you need to do is focus on blocking them out and concentrate on enjoying yourself.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It's boring enough when I go with someone. The only thing interesting are roller coasters of which there aren't really that many and they aren't interesting enough for the length of the lines. 90% of the time there is spent standing in line.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I would go alone. I am basically a loner with no friends so I am used to doing things like this. Go have fun that is all that matters! :banana


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

No, I don't think I could. So many people are there. They would all stare and wonder "why is he here alone?" -_- That, and I don't particularly like amusement rides.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

amusement parks is 90% standing in line. Granted I hate standing in that line with a friend since I usually stand there in silence while everyone else is talking up a storm. But i'd imagine standing there alone that long would be terrible


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

NO! I might get groped like a TSA body search :um.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

hell yea! you don't have to have conversational skills to enjoy being thrown around on a roller coaster! in fact, last time I went with someone they threw up and we had to go home. 

I'd want to go stoned by myself. Imagine the adventure. If it weren't for the money part of this equation I'd be there right now with a plush prize bunny in one hand and an oversized meal in the other with a smile of pure idiocy slapped on my face XD


----------

